# Anyone using a JLCooper Fadermaster 4/100 to control CCs?



## mescalito (Nov 13, 2016)

I just snagged a JLCooper Fadermaster 4/100 on ebay, hoping to use in Cubase 8 Pro on Windows 7 x64 to control midi CCs (1,7,11), but after the fact realized that I probably should have looked for confirmation online that this is actually possible. I know many people use other versions of the Fadermaster for this purpose on the same platform. 

Anyone know if this is possible with the 4/100, and what the steps would be to get it working? Thanks.


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 13, 2016)

I think Junkie XL does a studio walkthrough where he explains how he uses the Fadermaster to control dynamics and reverb sends.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 14, 2016)

Those are motor faders. For CCs you just need midi faders.


----------



## mescalito (Nov 14, 2016)

@karelpsota, thanks - I've seen that video, and he's using one of the larger 8-channel ones. It seems based on the limited info online that the 4/100 may not have the same capabilities. I'll have to experiment more to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 14, 2016)

Junkie uses the FaderMaster Pro--my preferred choice as well, nothing really touches it for MIDI CC's. 

As far as I understand it, the 4/100 and 8/100 are totally different beats. Never tried one but they're motorized faders, which depending on if they're touch-sensitive or not will be unnecessary at best or annoying at worst. If you were talking doing fader rides then the motorization would be an asset, but I had motorized faders before (not a JL Cooper unit) and for MIDI CC's it drove me crazy.

All that said, I don't see why they wouldn't work.


----------



## mescalito (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks @AlexRuger. Are you using your Fadermaster Pro in Cubase? I've been playing around trying to get mine to work (in Cubase, as a Generic Remote) and can get it to control volume, but can't figure out how to assign to a specific CC. (There also seems not to be much info online about how to get this set up).

Also, when it's set to volume, it records the data as track volume automation, not as CC automation in the piano roll window. Recording straight to the midi clip itself (piano roll) is the whole reason I got the Fadermaster. If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it!


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 17, 2016)

Find the manual online, it's easy to find. You need to set up the FaderMaster to _send _the right CC's--Cubase has nothing to do with it, and especially the Generic Remote doesn't factor into it at all. If the JL Cooper sends CC1, then as long as it's getting _into _Cubase (and your MIDI track is record-enabled, of course), CC1 data will be received and recorded.

You're currently using the Generic Remote how it's intended to be used (MIDI goes in and it's used to control something else, like volume or key commands or macros or whatever--it's awesome); the Generic Remote just isn't the thing you need to record MIDI.


----------



## mescalito (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks @AlexRuger. I had read the manual for the 4/100, and it's just a few pages long because it does not have any of the sort of setup capabilities that the Fadermaster Pro has (I just looked at the manual for the Pro, and you're definitely correct that CC assignments are supposed to be done on the unit itself, not in Cubase). 

So it seems this isn't possible with the 4/100 unfortunately. I found that Cubase has an option to write MIDI controller data to Midi Parts rather than as automation, but I played around with it and couldn't actually get it to do anything useful. 

Anyway, thanks for the info, that was very helpful in getting to the bottom of this.


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 19, 2016)

You can still figure out a workaround. 

First way: try using the Generic Remote to take your fader's input and convert it to Quick Controls (under VST Mixer, and then the next column should be Selected, and then the last one is Quick Controls). Then on your MIDI track, set the first Quick Control to CC1 or whatever. I believe this will work but I'm coming up with this from memory.

Second way: Bypass the Generic Remote and under Device Setup go straight to Quick Controls, and set it up to work with the 4/100. Then set the MIDI track's QC to the desired CC like I said above.

Either way is fine, I just don't remember if you can set Quick Controls to CC's.


----------



## Tfis (Nov 21, 2016)

You can set Quick Controls to CCs, but you only have 8 of them and they are written to the automation lane, so you can't edit them in the pianoroll.

Similar problem here: i bought a Behringer BCR2000 to control Midi CC, works fine BUT: Cubase doesn't send feedback to the controller, so endless encoders doesn't make a sense at all.


----------



## mescalito (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks again @AlexRuger. As Tfis said, Quick Controls can get CC's mapped to the faders, but the fact that it's recorded as automation and not as midi clip data is a workflow killer for me. Really wish Cubase had a way of converting the input to be midi data.


----------



## Jonfen (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi @AlexRuger !! I'm unable to configure my Fader Master. There ain't no tutorial. May I ask your help please? Via messages here or Skype. That's very important to find how to do this like Junkie Xl's controller for me. Kind regards


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 13, 2019)

Jonfen said:


> Hi @AlexRuger !! I'm unable to configure my Fader Master. There ain't no tutorial. May I ask your help please? Via messages here or Skype. That's very important to find how to do this like Junkie Xl's controller for me. Kind regards



RTFM


----------



## Jonfen (Mar 15, 2019)

marclawsonmusic said:


> RTFM


LMOFL Thanks for my first message on the forum dude!! I will start with that.


----------



## Jonfen (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi I've read the "Fucking Manual" as @marclawsonmusic told me so nicely!  I still want to know how to program the CC with it on the Bank P. For me it's unclear as there is no CC written. I'm pretty confortable with English but not enough to get along with it. @AlexRuger or anyone nice there can help me just to program CC on my faders please? Regards


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 17, 2019)

Honestly man, I don't have one anymore and really don't remember. Sorry I can't be of more help. I remember the manual being quite straight forward.


----------

